# ***New*** Tekin FX ESC



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Info on the new Tekin FX ESC


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

looks good, oh btw hankster nice editing on the spam, man soundls like you guys are havin fun, its good to see u have a humorious side too


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

99% of the spammers are hit and run. They will post their garbage and never come back. Instead of just deleting them I figured we might get a chuckle at making fun of them. They'll never see it but at least the members will


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

those look good , wonder when the release date will be ?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

and what kind of price it will have?


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

How any turn motor motor can you run, and the number cells you can use?
Johnny


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are some details

FX: Fwd/Brk - 7 cell - 12T limit - BEC 6v 3a - Retail $179
FX-R: Fwd/Brk/Rev - 7 cell - 14T limit - BEC 6v 3a - Retail $179
FXPro: Fwd/Brk - 9 cell - No limit - BEC 6v 3a - Retail $249
Should be available by the end of the year.

Picture of FX w/o the case









Note that the FXPro will have a second board mounted under the one you see here that will contain additional FETs to handle the higher voltages and current draw.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you Hankster.
Johnny


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

This is great news,I'm a faithful Tekin fan and have been for years.We finally get to have a tiny ESC like everyone else.


----------

